# What's with LocoParts?



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know what the issue is with LocoParts in Suffolk VA?
Don has not answered my three emails.
Six phone calls have not been answered and each revealed at the time that his voice mailbox is full.
An order placed and paid for 23 days ago has not been filled - and I live in the same state.
Any clues or suggestions???


----------



## dennisintexas (Jun 24, 2009)

Guess is that he (and she) are at Train Mountain Triannual. All suppliers of the bigger scales go quiet during the Triannual. Its like Diamondhead, only bigger.


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the same issue with him. I contacted PayPal for a refund.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry,
I started that process yesterday since I don't have the part and he accepted payment. I'm not bad mouthing him, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what's going on or how to reach him given that his voice mailbox is full.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad we don't have a forum dedicated just to vendor issues and announcements.


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

>>Too bad we don't have a forum dedicated just to vendor issues and announcements. 

What about a place for vendors to report problem customers? That would only be fair wouldn't it? Like the guy who orders a valve, wants a "discount", then wants to return the valve 'cause I found it for $1 less somewhere else. When the valve returns it's been installed (and rendered useless) by Vise-grips. If you refuse a refund you are a "crook." This scenario happens a lot more than a non-delivering vendor. Don Orr (Locoparts), is a friend of mine, and I am a customer of his, and he is not a crook. Certainly something isn't as it should be. He could be "on tour", he could be sick, he could have family issues, but he isn't a Wal-Mart (open 24/7), and he is not a crook. When I hear bad-mouthing about someone I know to be a good man, I start thinking we aren't hearing the whole story, or the whole truth, because as often as not that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not agree with such a forum suggested by rkapuaala and this kind of discussion was not the purpose of my original post. I'm just wondering if someone out there knows what's going on since I did not get my part after having paid for it.


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

Carl, 
I don't know what's going on with Don, but I agree that if all else is as it should be 23 days is too long to not have your order, or at least have a communication explaining the delay.


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was informed that they will be back in the office next week. I received a Pay Pal refund. I also received a nasty note from Locoparts.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned today that Don and Wanda are in an RV on the way back across the US from Train Mountain, a trip that will take a week. Unfortunately, wireless is not always available to them and Don could not make a timely response to my query. I understand that small dealers go on vacation and have oblgations to work and family and this was the case and the explanation for the delay. 

I had not dealt with them before and suppose I was too impatient for a part that was not critical, a feeling I regret. I plan to reorder when they get home. Locoparts is a legit business.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems thedre should be an auto reply or something updated on the website when they are away at shows.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I am concerned, the issue is resolved, my questions have been answered and my part of this thread is closed.


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

>>I also received a nasty note from Locoparts. 

That's very unlike Don, both as a person and as a businessman.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 07/01/2009 4:19 PM
Seems there should be an auto reply or something updated on the website when they are away at shows.


I actually agree with Jason (but just this one time Jason! LOL). A message on the answering machine , or a auto reply email could have prevented some customer confusion.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

Interesting you should suggest a note on the web site indicating Don is away. This is the kind of info that probably contributed to the burglary of another small business, RGSRR Hobbies of Ridgway, CO. Admittedly Mr. Posta said that posting his attendance at specific shows posed a risk, but he felt it necessary so that his customers would know he was going to be selling at a particular event. A two edged sword. I think an auto-response email is probably best, along with making sure to keep up with voice mails. As a security guy I understand the managed risk approach to what choices businesses have to make. 

Regards


----------

